# JOL suspension?



## deeps6545 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all,
I don't know if this is the right place to post, but I have a question about a notice I got in the mail today saying my Junior operator's license was suspended, along with all the other punishments for a JOL speeding violation. I went to court over a month ago (8/7/07) and the magistrate found me NOT RESPONSIBLE (NR) for the speeding violation. I have the court document to prove this.

I thought that if I was found not responsible for a violation, the violation would be dropped. More specifically, I was told at the hearing that I would NOT face any of the JOL speeding penalties. Hopefully someone can tell me that this an all too common case of government agencies not talking to each other, and not a more serious problem.

What should I do to resolve this? Who do I talk to?

Thanks in advance for any responses, and I appreciate your time.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Think of it this way, you got caught speeding- and they did not make you pay a fine for the speeding offense, however due to to the new JOL laws, because you got caught speeding in the first place you are subject to license suspension. The new JOL laws are very strict, I think you may just be SOL on this pal.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

that a holder of a learner's permit who is *convicted* of a violation under section 17 or section 17A, or under a special regulation under section 18, shall, in addition to any other penalty, fine, suspension, revocation or requirement that may be imposed for such violation, have his learner's permit suspended for 90 days for a first offense and for 1 year for a subsequent offense and the person shall be required to reapply for his learner's permit before he may be issued a license to operate a motor vehicle pursuant to section 8; and provided further.

Sounds like you should contact the RMV and find out why you are being suspended. A not responsible finding should not get you suspended.


----------



## deeps6545 (Sep 17, 2007)

bbelichick said:


> that a holder of a learner's permit who is *convicted* of a violation under section 17 or section 17A, or under a special regulation under section 18, shall, in addition to any other penalty, fine, suspension, revocation or requirement that may be imposed for such violation, have his learner's permit suspended for 90 days for a first offense and for 1 year for a subsequent offense and the person shall be required to reapply for his learner's permit before he may be issued a license to operate a motor vehicle pursuant to section 8; and provided further.
> 
> Sounds like you should contact the RMV and find out why you are being suspended. A not responsible finding should not get you suspended.


Thank you, and I hope you're right.

The notice they sent me says "Conviction date: 08/07/2007" - however, I was clearly not convicted; I was found not responsible. Maybe this means they think I was convicted, in which case it is a misunderstanding?

On the back of the sheet they sent me there are instructions about appearing in court. "If you contested the citation in Court and the Court found in your favor, you should bring a certified motor vehicle abstract from the Clerk of Courts to the RMV hearing."

Is this hearing what I want to do? If so, does anyone know what a certified motor vehicle abstract is?

Sorry to ask so many questions. I'm just really worried about this and I want to move on - it's been hanging over my head since I was pulled over last May!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look at it this way, you are getting early experience with the crazy RMV and the court system. Quite frankly, if found NR it seems you got screwed on the punishment. I think you should go back to court, bring your documents and get it fixed.
I think the one problem is that your MVA is going to show the stop but what do I know, I'm not a cop. I think you go to the RMV to get the MVA.

This is prolly one of the better questions in a while where the person asking is doing so in a decent fashion and not looking to "get by".


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Go to the court you went to for the original MV Hearing. Go to the Clerks Office and ask to obtian the documented findings of your hearing. Take the documentation/abstract to the RMV. The court may even fax it for you. 

Thats about all I can think of.


----------



## deeps6545 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for the guidance. I'm going to the RMV on friday with the paperwork and I'll post back here how it goes.


----------



## deeps6545 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just went to the RMV and when I showed them the paperwork they cleared my name...so hopefully this is done now!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No problem


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is how a question should be presented on the forum.

Excellent "Ask A Cop" Thread


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

i voted excellent for it...


----------

